# Magura Hs 33 u brake



## Matze95 (5. August 2009)

Hallo,
Ich bin relativ neu in diesem Forum hier.
Habe direkt mal meine erste Frage: Ich habe es hier schon oft gelesen, das
es möglich ist an eine u brake aufnahme Magura Hs33 anzubringen, aber nicht gefunden wie das geht...Kann mir einer von euch helfen

Lg Mathis R.


----------



## holmar (5. August 2009)

da können dir die dudes im trialforum wohl eher helfen. die machen das öfter mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (5. August 2009)

würd mich auch interessieren.habs schonmal bei bikeguide gesehen,da allerdings als VR-bremse.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (5. August 2009)

Wozu?


----------



## gtbiker (5. August 2009)

einfach den adapter (die schellen) verkehrtherum auf die sockel schrauben. die adapter müssen dann noch ganz leicht befeilt werden. funzt prima.
gruß


----------



## Danulf (18. August 2009)

Moin.

Habe gestern mal die HS33 an meine U-Brake Sockeln gemurkst (gemurkst!) Musste eine ganzes Stück des Adapters (Schelle) wegfeilen damit die Bremskörper auf der Felgenflanke liegen und nicht den Reifen berühren. 
Irgendwie scheint mir das alles nicht wirklich perfekt und vor allem nicht sicher 
So'n alter D-Adapter (glaube so heißt er) wär schon was tolles...

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. August 2009)

Wo soll das problematisch sein?
U-Brake Sockel liegen doch meiner Erinnerung nach nur etwas weiter oben als Cantisockel.
D.h. wie gesagt, man muss einfach die Schellen andersherum verbauen, weil Cantisockel normal weiter unten sitzen.

Die Adapter sollten die normalen Evo 2 sein, denke ich, fÃ¼r HS33 auf Canti.


----------



## Danulf (18. August 2009)

Ein paar Bilder wären nicht schlecht, werde bei Gelegenheit dann auch mal welche machen!


----------

